# Деформация задней стенки правого полукорпуса.



## maxpower (28 Окт 2016)

Доброго времени суток.
С аккордеоном произошла неприятность  - выгнулась задняя стенка у правой части  "роял стандарт монтана". На фото видно. Ее как бы выперло наружу, максимально на 5мм. Ну и поддувает от туда соответственно. Планирую разобрать и посадить на герметик или какую ни будь мастику для стыков паркета и т.п..
Хотелось бы услышать мнение специалистов и "крутых" любителей.


----------



## Labian (28 Окт 2016)

Цитата:


> Планирую разобрать и посадить на герметик или какую ни будь мастику для стыков паркета и т.п..


чего мелочиться-сразу на монтажную пену...


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Окт 2016)

Можно попробовать совместное воздействие мокрой тряпки со стороны голого дерева, и парочки струбцин на сжим со стороны глянца. Через некоторое время, когда дерево промокнет, усилие струбцин увеличить, и убрав тряпку, досушить результат феном со стороны дерева. Весь процесс растянуть на несколько часов. 

Если не получится- со стороны дерева наклеить дубовую реечку, предварительно задав ей обратный изгиб.


----------



## sedovmika (28 Окт 2016)

Тут спасет вот такое крепление, попробуйте использовать винт М3 и соответствующую пластину с резьбой. Еще придется ложить более толстую прокладку от резинового уплотнителя для окон.


----------



## glory (28 Окт 2016)

sedovmika (28.10.2016, 09:07) писал:


> Тут спасет вот такое крепление, попробуйте использовать винт М3 и соответствующую пластину с резьбой. Еще придется ложить более толстую прокладку от резинового уплотнителя для окон.


+100! Единственно правильное решение..


----------



## maxpower (28 Окт 2016)

А просто уплотнителем не обойтись?


----------



## maxpower (28 Окт 2016)

Хотелось бы не ввязываться в ремонт а пока просто восстановить герметичность. Потому и спрашивал про про герметик.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Окт 2016)

Временная мера?
Ну, тогда среднюю шпильку заменить на шуруп...))


----------



## maxpower (28 Окт 2016)

Все таки, хотелось бы услышать комментарий по существу  - вариант с герметиком (или чем то подобным), имеет право на жизнь, или это чушь? Если не годится, то почему? И что еще из "симптоматических" способов можно использовать. 
Повторюсь, что ремонтом (в правильном понимании) заниматься не готов. Хочу сделать чтоб не дуло. Больше то к инструменту претензий нет.


----------



## nidogopp43 (28 Окт 2016)

Тонким слоем воска, пользовался я в своем детстве. Учитывая уровень инструмента, да и очистка не такая геморрная.


----------



## glory (28 Окт 2016)

maxpower (28.10.2016, 17:16) писал:


> Все таки, хотелось бы услышать комментарий по существу  - вариант с герметиком (или чем то подобным), имеет право на жизнь, или это чушь? Если не годится, то почему? И что еще из "симптоматических" способов можно использовать. Повторюсь, что ремонтом (в правильном понимании) заниматься не готов. Хочу сделать чтоб не дуло. Больше то к инструменту претензий нет.


----------



## glory (28 Окт 2016)

maxpower (28.10.2016, 17:16) писал:


> Все таки, хотелось бы услышать комментарий по существу  - вариант с герметиком (или чем то подобным), имеет право на жизнь, или это чушь? Если не годится, то почему? И что еще из "симптоматических" способов можно использовать. Повторюсь, что ремонтом (в правильном понимании) заниматься не готов. Хочу сделать чтоб не дуло. Больше то к инструменту претензий нет.


Так чего спрашивать, если такая любовь к герметику? 
Можно еще воском залить, или парафином. Мастер потом Вам расскажет все,  что об этом (и о Вас ) он думает. Можно скотчем по кругу примотать.. Его, почему-то особенно любят. А отчистить его потом, наверно, не легче чем герметик.. (герметик - это лично Ваше ноу-хау, мне до сих пор не попадался)...
Можно и шуруп загнать, правда при этом гробится и стенка корпуса и меховая рамка..
Так что симптоматического ремонта аариантов много
Потом, правда, дороже при ремонте выйдет. Уважающий себя мастер накажет рублем за лишнюю (и дурную!) работу. А при продаже - это дефект сбивающий цену...
 Так что думайте...


----------



## glory (28 Окт 2016)

Vev, уважаемый!
 Что ж у нас с движком творится.?.. Не дай бог что-то скопировать - потом без бубна коментарий не вставишь..
Подчистите, пожалуйста...


----------



## vev (28 Окт 2016)

*glory*,

Вячеслав,
был бы рад, но движек форума не имеет ко мне никакого отношения... 
Есть некоторые проблемы, но при ручном форматировании все удается исправить достаточно легко...
Увы, но мир несовершенен, а тем более бесплатный...


----------



## maxpower (30 Окт 2016)

Ну вот, похоже, что все кто имел, что посоветовать отписались. Спасибо! 
*Склоняюсь к варианту с воском + оконный уплотнитель*. 
К стати, только что вспомнил про такую штуку как лента "ПСУЛ" - саморасширяющийся уплотнитель с клеевым слоем. У меня завалялся кусок такого. 
Вариант с винтом М3 и гайки-пластины  - Тут ведь смысл в том, чтобы стянуть мехрамку со стенкой полукорпуса. А она то, искривилась - стало быть при стягивании можно искривить или сломать рамку. Мне так кажется.
То же и с тряпкой + струбцины - никто не обещал, что стенка при давлении в центре не начнет передавать его в стороны и корпус не треснет.


----------



## glory (30 Окт 2016)

Да ради бога.. Хозяин - барин...
Саморезы и эпоксидку еще не обсудили..
Столько времени и впустую...


----------



## levsha34 (30 Окт 2016)

Разговор напоминает сцену в автосервисе: Приезжает клиент в автосервис, движок троит, машина не едет, плохо заводится. Ему говорят, что нужен хороший ремонт. А он отвечает, что ремонт сейчас делать не хочет, но ехать надо. Может педали приделать и ездить так? ОК педали- так педали.
Вы же спрашивали мнение специалистов. Вам посоветовали к мастеру или правильные действия с феном и струбцинами - это точно работает. Если нет - вариант со скотчем, может даже армированным, вполне для Вас сгодиться и нанесет меньший вред инструменту чем герметик и воск.


----------



## gerborisov (30 Окт 2016)

Чиню периодически инструменты... "Мастерам"с герметиками, клеями "Момент", скотчами etc.. хочется бить по рукам... Простите за мой английский


----------



## glory (30 Окт 2016)

Ну, если по-английски, то я бы не руки вспомнил, а. .. голову... А за скотч вообще убил бы.. 
Кстати вопрос к афтору и прочим советующим воск... А потом, когда в конце концов воск прийдется очистить, на это место вообще что-то приклеить можно будет? Например уплотнитель?


----------



## maxpower (30 Окт 2016)

glory/ писал:


> Да ради бога.. Хозяин - барин...
> Саморезы и эпоксидку еще не обсудили..
> Столько времени и впустую...


Вовсе и не в пустую! Ведь цель темы - получить совет, как не ввязываясь в ремонт, быстро устранить проблему. Герметик же не самоцель, это было просто первое,  что пришло в голову.  Сделаю максимально щадящий вариант, и если через какое-то время решусь таки на ремонт - профилактику, то во первых- у мастера будет меньше причин "бить по рукам" а во вторых я уже и сам больше знаю! Я ведь спасибо за ответы, не для формальности написал. 
Если человек который занимается ремонтом инструментов пишет мне  *-" вариант со скотчем, может даже армированным, вполне для Вас сгодиться и нанесет меньший вред инструменту чем герметик и воск." * то конечно, я видимо воспользуюсь его советом. Тем более, что это проще всего. Хоть и не эстетично.


----------



## levsha34 (30 Окт 2016)

следы от скотча хорошо оттираются бензином КАЛОША


----------



## glory (30 Окт 2016)

Денис, да согласен... Просто, чем оттирать следы от скотча, так с самого начала поставить винт  - согласись не самая сложная работа, и забыть... А мы уже который день тыкаем пальцем в клавиатуру...


----------

